# slazenger hybrid



## LPW (Jul 1, 2009)

My slazenger hybrid is performing well.The k1 speed version is well worth a look at from jjb golf due to the distance it is giving me and the forgiving distance of bad hits. Well worth a look at.


----------



## Robokolo (Jul 22, 2009)

I also have a slazenger hybrid form JJB just not the K1 speed.

However it also performs amazingly depsite the price tag o Â£20 and i recommend it to other peopl. Even those who right Slazenger hybrids off as tosh!


----------



## slugger (Jul 24, 2009)

I've had two Slazenger clubs, XTC if i remember right - they both fell apart. never again.


----------



## Munneryyyy (Feb 5, 2010)

slazenger is the worst decision a golfer could ever make cheap unreliable fall apart


----------

